# T-DSL bei Installation einrichten, OHNE Gateway

## Thorben

Moin Leute.

Ich bin nicht übel gewillt von (momentan) SuSE 7.2 auf gentoo umzusteigen. Da ich aber ein internetsüchtiger Schüler bin, kann ich nicht auf meinen T-DSL Zugang verzichten. Das Dumme ist, ich hab hier son Stand-Alone-System, soll heißen: keinen Gateway. Und da ich SuSE wohl komplett runterschmeißen werde hab ich dann auch keine möglichkeit anderweitig ins netz zu kommen. Ich weiß, da gibts die PPPoE - Pakete, die müssen irgendwie auf die CD, die ich mir brennen werde mit drauf. Aber wie geht das. Und zweitens, wie bekomm ich das denn konfiguriert? T-DSL ist ja recht eigenwillig in der Konfiguration.

Ich hab noch großes vor, KDE 3 und Gnome, aber das KnowHow muss ich mir wohl erst aneignen...

also, wenn ihr überhaupt was sagen wollt, dann sagt mir wenigstens GENAU wass ich brauche und was nicht. dankeschön   :Wink: 

MfG Thorben

----------

## matze

GENAU kann ich Dir das nicht sagen, aber:

Versuche es via ein sog. chroot-Umgebung in Deinem laufenden SuSE. 

1. Bastel Dir ein Partition die gentoo enthalten soll (am besten ext3)

2. Entpacke den stage1-tarball darin

3. gehe mit chroot /mnt/DEINEPARTTION /bin/bash in die "Umgebung"

4. dann beginne mit der Installtion ab Punkt 9/10

Du kannst dann quasi normal mit SuSE weiterarbeiten während der PC kompiliert etc.

Wenn fragen einfach fragen. Aber die ganze Installtion ist nicht so ohne, vielleicht auch mal den Search-Button benutzen.... Vieles wurde schon oft erklärt.

Gruss

Matze

----------

## holler

Evtl. hilft das: ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/gentoo-deutsch/gentoo-pppoe-dsl.tar.bz2

----------

## maystorm

 *Thorben wrote:*   

> Ich bin nicht übel gewillt von (momentan) SuSE 7.2 auf gentoo umzusteigen.

 

Wunderbar; eine weise Entscheidung...  :Idea: 

 *Thorben wrote:*   

> Ich weiß, da gibts die PPPoE - Pakete, die müssen irgendwie auf die CD, die ich mir brennen werde mit drauf. Aber wie geht das. Und zweitens, wie bekomm ich das denn konfiguriert? T-DSL ist ja recht eigenwillig in der Konfiguration.

 

Folgende Tipps gehen davon aus, dass Du Dir die Gentoo 1.2 ISO's gezogen hast (http://mirrors.sunsite.dk/gentoo/releases/build/1.2/gentoo-i686-1.2.iso):

1) Also, auf jeden Fall solltest Du Deine SuSE erst einmal noch nicht platt machen, sondern Gentoo parallel auf eine separate Partition installieren. Zum Umpartitionieren eignen sich "Partition Resizer" (http://www.zeleps.com/) oder "GNU Parted" (http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/parted.html).

2) Du ziehst Dir folgende Dateien (von Deiner SuSE-Installation):

- http://mirrors.sunsite.dk/gentoo/distfiles/ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz

- http://mirrors.sunsite.dk/gentoo/distfiles/rp-pppoe-3.3.tar.gz

3) Du installierst das Gentoo-Basissystem gemäß Installationsanleitung, wobei Du Stage 3 benutzt, die Du auf CD gebrannt hast (Link für ISO siehe oben).

4) Die beiden *.tgz-Tarballs aus Schritt 2) kopierst Du dann nach '/usr/portage/distfiles' Deiner neuen Gentoo-Partition.

5) Du bootest in Dein neues Gentoo hinein und installierst die beiden Pakete mittels (durch die Abhängigkeiten werden automatisch beide Pakete installiert):

- emerge rp-pppoe

6) Du rufst 'adsl-setup' auf und beantwortest die Fragen (aus meinem Gedächtnis, daher evtl. nicht vollständig bzw. in anderer Reihenfolge oder anders benannt):

- Benutzerkennung und Password: wie von T-Online mitgeteilt

- DNS: 'server'

- Automatic reconnect bzw. timeout: 'no'

- Firewall: 'None' oder 'workstation' (bei 'None' musst Du Dich selber um die Firewall kümmern)

Das sollte es gewesen sein; nun kannst Du folgendes Kommandos benutzen:

- adsl-start (startet die DSL Verbindung)

- adsl-status (Status der Verbindung)

- adsl-stop (stopt die Verbindung)

HTH, wenn nicht, weiter fragen!

----------

## Gominik

Also hallo erstmal, das ist mein erster Post hier.   :Very Happy: 

Ich hab rp-pppoe nach maystorm's Anleitung installiert, was soweit auch ganz gut geklappt hat. adsl-setup macht auch 

keine Probleme, aber bei adsl-start bekomme ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung.

modprobe: cannot locate module net-pf11

modprobe: cannot locate module net-pf4

modprobe: cannot locate module net-pf5

modprobe: cannot locate module net-pf18

modprobe: cannot locate module eth1

Von den net-pfxx Modulen hab ich noch nie was gehört, unter Debian hat ich da noch nie ein Problem mit. eth1 ist 

meine Netzwerkkarte fürs Modem.

Fällt jemanden dazu was ein ???

Tschö

Gom

----------

## maystorm

 *Gominik wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> modprobe: cannot locate module eth1
> 
> Von den net-pfxx Modulen hab ich noch nie was gehört, unter Debian hat ich da noch nie ein Problem mit. eth1 ist meine Netzwerkkarte fürs Modem.
> ...

 

Hmm, irgendwie erkennt das System Deine zweite Netzwerkkarte (eth1) nicht.

Ich habe selber noch nie ein Gentoo-System mit zwei Netzwerkkarten aufgesetzt, ich schau aber heute abend trotzdem mal, ob ich dazu was finde.

Was sagt denn der "Gentoo Installation Guide" zum Aufsetzen von mehr als einer Netzwerkkarte?

----------

## Gominik

Ich hab den Fehler gefunden. Es lag schlicht und ergreifend daran, dass ich das /proc Verzeichnis nicht gemountet hatte. Ich weiß ein schei** Fehler.

Aber nachdem ich die Installation abgeschlossen hab, funzt adsl-start wieder nichtmehr. Er meckert überhaupt nichts an, nach einer Weile gibt es einfach ein timeout

In /etc/conf.d/net habe ich nur eth0 (Netzwerkkarte fürs Netzwerk) eingetragen, da die Netzwerkkarte für DSL keine IP zugewiesen bekommen soll. Da adsl-start auch nicht das Fehlen von eth1 ausgibt, müsste der Treiber auch korrekt geladen sein (ifconfig -a zeigt auch die eth1 an). Das einzige was ich mir noch vorstellen kann, ist dass er eth0 und eth1 vertauscht hat, was bei mir bisher allerdings nur beim Wechsel von Kernel 2.2 auf Kernel 2.4 passiert ist. Ich werde das nochal testen.

Tschö

und trotzdem erstmal danke

Gom

----------

## maystorm

Aktiviere doch mal die option 'debug' für den pppd-Dämonen (siehe 'man pppd') und schau Dir danach die Log-Dateien in /var/log an, in die die Debug-Informationen dann reingeschrieben werden.

----------

## Gominik

Also ich hab erstmal adsl-connect ausgeführt und beklagt er ein fehlendes ipchains. Leider bin ich nach was weiß ich nicht wieviel Stunden Gentoo Linux nicht mehr in der Lage ipchains in der Kernelconfig zu finden. Ich werd mal im Netz nachsehen, irgendwo steht das bestimmt   :Very Happy:  . Ich frag mich blos warum man das benötigt, dann kann man doch iptables nicht mehr nutzen oder irre ich mich da?

Tschö

Gom

----------

## maystorm

Du hast in /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf bestimmt eine Firewalling-Rule ausgewählt, z.B.:

```
[...snip...]

# Firewalling: One of NONE, STANDALONE or MASQUERADE

FIREWALL=STANDALONE

[...snip...]
```

Setz das doch mal kurzfristig auf FIREWALL=NONE und versuche adsl-start, um zu sehen, ob der Zugang überhaupt funzt. Wenn ja, kannste ja immer noch per iptables Deine eigenen Firewall-Rules aufstellen.

----------

## Gominik

also jetzt bekomm ich folgende Meldung:

modprobe: Can't locate module tty-ldisc-3

Couldn'T set tty to PPP discipline Invalid argument

pppoe: Timeout waiting for PADO pakets

Ich mach jetzt erstmal Feierabend, manchmal bringt es ein einfach ein bisschen Schlaf.

Tschö und danke

Gom

----------

## maystorm

 *Gominik wrote:*   

> modprobe: Can't locate module tty-ldisc-3

 

Prüf mal Deine /etc/modules.d/aliases; ich habe da u.a. folgende Einträge stehen:

```
[...snip...]

alias char-major-108    ppp_generic

alias /dev/ppp          ppp_generic

alias tty-ldisc-3       ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-14      ppp_synctty

alias ppp-compress-21   bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24   ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26   ppp_deflate

[...snip...]
```

Solltest Du auch den Eintrag alias tty-ldisc-3 ppp_async haben, dann musst Du wohl noch mal Deine Kernel-Konfiguration überprüfen...

BTW: Benutzt Du eigentlich die gleiche Kernel-.config wie unter Deinem Debian-System, mit dem DSL geklappt hat, oder hast Du Deinen Gentoo-Kernel von Grund auf neu konfiguriert?

----------

## Gominik

Ich habs von grund auf neu konfiguriert, weil er den Kernel mit meiner 2.4.3 config nicht kompilieren mag. Das es irgendwie ein Kernelkonfigurationsproblem ist, ist mir eigendlich schon klar. Bisher konnte ich immer mit make xconfig Konfigurieren, da kann man dann auch immer schön im Netz nachsehen, wenn man was nicht kapiert. Aber ich brauch unbedingt den 2.4.19-rc5 (oder wie der heißt), weil der HPT372 sonst den Dienst verweigert

----------

## Gominik

Also es funzt immer noch nicht. Die Einträge in der /etc/modules.d/aliases stimmen genau mit den von dir genannten überein. Im Kernel hab ich jetzt aktiviert:

PPP

support for async

support for sync

Deflate compression

BSD-Compress compression

Die Module für Netzwerkkarten sind auf jeden Fall auch richtig geladen.

Meldung bei adsl-connect

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0<-->/dev/pts/0

LCP: timeout sending Config-Request

Connection Terminated

----------

## Gominik

Also ich hab jetzt genug vom rumprobieren. Ich installiere Gentoo nochmal neu.

- Ich nehm die stage-3 Installation, partitioniere, mounte, swaponne usw.

- dann lade ich meine Netzwerkkartenmodule

dazu hab ich mal ne Frage, der PCI-Check am Anfang der Installation zeigt mir, dass folgende Module geladen werden müssen:

ne2k-pci, 8390, 8139too, mii

eth0 ist ein D-Link DRN-32TX Fast Ethernet Adapter (8139too)

eth1 ist eine Allied Telesyn 10MB Ethernet Karte (ne2k-pci; die Karte für DSL)

In den Klammern hab ich die Module, so wie ich sie für die Netzwerkkarten unter Debian geladen hab. Die Moduele 8390 und mii sagen mir nichts, ich weiß blos, dass ich mii laden kann, nachdem ich den Kernel kompiliert und neugebootet habe, 8390 allerdings nicht. Ich hab alle Netzwerkkarten typen als Modul kompiliert.

- rp-pppoe-3.3.tar.gz und ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz nach /usr/portage/distfiles kopieren

- adsl-setup und adsl-start

- dann die Installation weiter machen

- Kernel konfigurieren (was muss ich mit einkompilieren, damit ich online gehen kann? Das was in der Anleitung steht, die Netzwerkkarten und ppp mit async? Kann mir jemand seine .config schicken?)

- Installation abschließen und hoffen das ich online komme

Liege ich da richtig oder ist was falsch?

Tschö

Gom

----------

## maystorm

Das sollte die korrekte Vorgehensweise sein.

Anbei der netzwerkrelevante Teil meiner Kernel-.config (ich habe allerdings nur eine Netzwerkkarte (8139too; das PCNET32-Modul ist nur mir drin, weil ich manchmal auch mit VMware rummache):

```
#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

CONFIG_ETHERTAP=m

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_TC35815 is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_NEW_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

# CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY is not set

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

# CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP_SMART is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6 is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set
```

----------

## Gominik

Also ich hab die Netzwerkkartenmodule fest mit eincompiliert. eth0 und eth1 sind jetzt zwar vertauscht, aber es fuktioniert. Danke für deine Hilfe und Ausdauer maystorm   :Very Happy:   :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

Tschö

Gom

----------

## maystorm

Na, dann noch viel Spass....

----------

## Thorben

 *matze wrote:*   

> GENAU kann ich Dir das nicht sagen, aber:
> 
> Versuche es via ein sog. chroot-Umgebung in Deinem laufenden SuSE. 
> 
> 1. Bastel Dir ein Partition die gentoo enthalten soll (am besten ext3)
> ...

 

Punkt 1: Habe mir eine ext2 Partition gebastelt, 3,irgendwas GB groß. 

Punkt 2: Da ich keinen i686 hab sondern nur i586 hab ich mir den stage 1-tarball gezogen.

Punkt 3: Hab ich gemacht und es hat auch hingehauen.

Punkt 4: Jetzt wirds lustig. In der Installationsanweisung steht folgendes:

```
 # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

# 

```

Hab mich dran gehalten, mit dem Ergebnis: 

```
root@asterix:/ > env-update

>>> Note: /etc/make.profile isn't available; an 'emerge sync' will probably fix this.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

root@asterix:/ >
```

Die "isn't available blabla"-Bemerkung stimmt. /etc/make.profile gibts wirklich nicht. nur als "deadlink". die datei linkt auf sich selbst, und zwar auf /etc/make.profile, wohin den sonst  :Smile: .

Um ganz sicher zu gehen: ja, ich bin mir sicher, dass das chroot geklappt hat:

```
root@asterix:/ > ls

bin   etc   mnt                   proc                 sbin                 usr

boot  home  opt                   root                 stage1-ix86-1.2.tar  var

dev   lib   ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz  rp-pppoe-3.3.tar.gz  tmp

root@asterix:/ >
```

(Mein SuSE-System ist an der Stelle sehr viel voller  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Also leute, wo liegt mein Problem?

Vielen dank im Voraus,

Thorben

----------

## maystorm

 *Thorben wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> root@asterix:/ > env-update
> 
> ...

 

Wenn Du mal einfach die Meldung ignorierst und bei Punkt 10 weitermachst, was passiert?

----------

## Thorben

Quatschkopp    :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn Du mal einfach die Meldung ignorierst und bei Punkt 10 weitermachst, was passiert?
> 
> 

 

Ich hab das gestern alles durchprobiert, alles läuft auf das gleiche Problem hinaus. Die o.g. Datei existiert nicht, aber ich brauche sie!

Thorben

----------

## maystorm

 *Thorben wrote:*   

> Quatschkopp   
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Wenn Du mal einfach die Meldung ignorierst und bei Punkt 10 weitermachst, was passiert?
> ...

 

Das war völlig ernst gemeint. In Schritt 10 wird nämlich ein "emerge rsync" durchgeführt, wie es die Warnung vorschlägt.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hab das gestern alles durchprobiert, alles läuft auf das gleiche Problem hinaus.

 

Welches Problem denn nun?? Das ist mir jetzt abhanden gekommen.

 *Quote:*   

> Die o.g. Datei existiert nicht, aber ich brauche sie!

 

Poste doch mal bitte die weiteren Meldungen, nachdem Du mit Schritt 10 weitergemacht hast.

----------

## Thorben

Ok, ich hoffe es wird dir nicht langweilig:

```
root@asterix:/home/thk > mount /dev/hda8 /mnt

root@asterix:/home/thk > chroot /mnt /bin/bash

root@asterix:/ > ls

bin   etc   mnt                   proc                 sbin                 usr

boot  home  opt                   root                 stage1-ix86-1.2.tar  var

dev   lib   ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz  rp-pppoe-3.3.tar.gz  tmp

root@asterix:/ >
```

soweit alles in ordnung. nächster schritt:

```
root@asterix:/ > env-update

>>> Note: /etc/make.profile isn't available; an 'emerge sync' will probably fix

this.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

root@asterix:/ >
```

Dann probierens wir mal mit emerge sync:

```
root@asterix:/ > emerge sync

>>> Note: /etc/make.profile isn't available; an 'emerge sync' will probably fix

this.

>>> starting rsync with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(97)

root@asterix:/ >
```

Aha. ich muss wohl zuerst mein pppoe ans laufen bringen. Oha...

Spasseshalber versuch ich mal weiter...

```
root@asterix:/ > emerge rsync

>>> Note: /etc/make.profile isn't available; an 'emerge sync' will probably fix

this.

>>> starting rsync with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(97)

root@asterix:/ >
```

Ich sollte das machen, stand im installationsscript.

Also, du hast mir doch ein wenig auf die sprünge geholfen mit deinem tipp. Ich probier mal irgendwie pppoe ans laufen zu bekommen. Oha, macht euch drauf gefasst, dass ich mich bald wieder melde...

Thorben

----------

## Thorben

Und da bin ich wieder, wie zu erwarten war.

 *Quote:*   

> 4) Die beiden *.tgz-Tarballs aus Schritt 2) kopierst Du dann nach '/usr/portage/distfiles' Deiner neuen Gentoo-Partition. 
> 
> 5) Du bootest in Dein neues Gentoo hinein... 

 Zwischenfrage: WAS soll ich bitteschön booten, es gibt nichts. Im boot Verzeichnis ist nur ein Link auf dasselbige.  *Quote:*   

> ...und installierst die beiden Pakete mittels (durch die Abhängigkeiten werden automatisch beide Pakete installiert): 
> 
> - emerge rp-pppoe 
> 
> 

 

hab ich mal gemacht, und rate welches problem ich hatte:

```
root@asterix:/usr/portage/distfiles > emerge ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz

>>> Note: /etc/make.profile isn't available; an 'emerge sync' will probably fix

this.

!!! No profile directory; system mode unavailable.

root@asterix:/usr/portage/distfiles > emerge rp-pppoe-3.3.tar.gz

>>> Note: /etc/make.profile isn't available; an 'emerge sync' will probably fix

this.

!!! No profile directory; system mode unavailable.

root@asterix:/usr/portage/distfiles >

```

Bin mal gespannt was ihr mir jetzt empfehlt...

Thorben

----------

## maystorm

```
root@asterix:/ > emerge rsync

>>> Note: /etc/make.profile isn't available; an 'emerge sync' will probably fix this.

>>> starting rsync with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(97)

root@asterix:/ >
```

Ähem, 'ne kleine, kurze und doofe Frage (bitte nicht schlagen, okay?): Du bist mit Deiner SuSE-Box auch online gegangen, bevor Du aus der chroot-Umgebung heraus das "emerge rsync" gemacht hast?

[EDIT:] der letzte Satz sollte heissen: "..., bevor Du mit Schritt 9 weitergemacht hast?" Das nur, damit Die /etc/resolv.conf in Deiner chroot-Ungebung auch stimmt...

 *Quote:*   

> Oha, macht euch drauf gefasst, dass ich mich bald wieder melde...

 

Keine Drohungen, bitte...   :Wink: 

----------

## maystorm

 *Thorben wrote:*   

> Und da bin ich wieder, wie zu erwarten war.
> 
>  *Quote:*   4) Die beiden *.tgz-Tarballs aus Schritt 2) kopierst Du dann nach '/usr/portage/distfiles' Deiner neuen Gentoo-Partition. 
> 
> 5) Du bootest in Dein neues Gentoo hinein...  Zwischenfrage: WAS soll ich bitteschön booten, es gibt nichts. Im boot Verzeichnis ist nur ein Link auf dasselbige.

 Das, was ich weiter oben geschrieben habe, klappt nur dann, wenn Du die Stage 3 benutzt (was wiederum jedoch nur geht, wenn Du einen i686 hast):

 *Quote:*   

>  3) Du installierst das Gentoo-Basissystem gemäß Installationsanleitung, wobei Du Stage 3 benutzt, die Du auf CD gebrannt hast (Link für ISO siehe oben).
> 
> 4) Die beiden *.tgz-Tarballs aus Schritt 2) kopierst Du dann nach '/usr/portage/distfiles' Deiner neuen Gentoo-Partition.

 

Mit einem i586, wie Du geschrieben hast, geht's leider nicht so; da musste vielleicht doch die chroot-Variante wählen (die ich allerdings noch nie selber gemacht habe).

----------

## Thorben

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ähem, 'ne kleine, kurze und doofe Frage (bitte nicht schlagen, okay?): Du bist mit Deiner SuSE-Box auch online gegangen, bevor Du aus der chroot-Umgebung heraus das "emerge rsync" gemacht hast? 

 

Das habe ich mich unwillkürlich auch gefragt, aber ich bin immer online. DSL-Flat. Man tut doch alles um T-Online zu ruinieren  :Twisted Evil: 

Aber ich mach mir sorgen, weil im installationsscript folgendes steht:  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Important: The address for the rsync server is currently rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage. If you have trouble accessing Gentoo rsync, make sure you're using this address by setting it as the SYNC variable in your /etc/make.conf.

 

Die betonung liegt auf der Datei, denn zum 20tausendesten mal: "ICH HAB DIE NICHT!!!" Ich kann nur nochmal wiederholen:  *Quote:*   

> Die o.g. Datei existiert nicht, aber ich brauche sie! 

  Ich weiß schon was ich da laber   :Wink: 

Ich saug mir den Stage1 tarball nochmal und gucke ob die datei wirklich nicht da ist. wenn doch, dann melde ich mich umgehend  :Wink: 

Thorben[/code]

----------

## maystorm

```
>>> starting rsync with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...
```

Keine Angst, Gentoo weiss bei Dir schon, wo es nachgucken muss, es kann aber die Namensauflösung für den Server rsync.gentoo.org nicht durchführen, dies ist das Problem, und nicht, dass /etc/make.conf fehlt.

Mach mal folgende Kommandos in Deiner chroot-Umgebung:

```
ls -l /etc/resolv.conf

cat /etc/resolv.conf

cat /etc/hosts

ping rsync.gentoo.org
```

----------

## Thorben

Halt dich fest:

```
root@asterix:/ > ls -l /etc/resolv.conf

ls: /etc/resolv.conf: No such file or directory

root@asterix:/ >
```

Zur sicherheit:

```
root@asterix:/ > cd /etc/

root@asterix:/etc > ls -l

total 152

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 May  7 06:05 conf.d

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 May  7 06:05 cron.daily

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 May  7 06:05 cron.hourly

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 May  7 06:05 cron.monthly

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 May  7 06:05 cron.weekly

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          292 May  7 06:05 crontab

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          211 Jul  4 17:01 csh.env

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         3583 May  7 06:05 devfsd.conf

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 May  7 07:03 env.d

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           19 Jul  3 14:10 filesystems -> ../proc/filesystems

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1000 May  7 06:05 fstab

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          577 May  7 06:05 group

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          340 May  7 06:05 hosts

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Jul  3 14:10 init.d

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1393 May  7 06:05 inittab

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         3574 May  7 06:05 inputrc

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         4005 Jul  4 17:01 ld.so.cache

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          154 May  7 07:03 ld.so.conf

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           29 Jul  3 14:10 localtime -> ../usr/share/zoneinfo/Factory

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         3672 May  7 06:07 make.conf

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1857 May  7 06:07 make.globals

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           35 Jul  3 14:10 make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-1.0

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          293 May  7 06:05 modules.autoload

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 May  7 06:05 modules.d

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          197 May  7 06:05 networks

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          374 May  7 06:05 nsswitch.conf

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1417 May  7 06:05 passwd

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 May  7 06:05 ppp

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          688 May  7 06:05 profile

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          211 Jul  4 17:01 profile.env

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1748 May  7 06:05 protocols

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         3402 May  7 06:05 rc.conf

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           13 Jul  3 14:10 rmt -> /usr/sbin/rmt

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1615 May  7 06:40 rpc

drwxr-xr-x    6 root     root         4096 May  7 06:05 runlevels

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        13169 May  7 06:05 services

-rw-------    1 root     root          390 May  7 06:05 shadow

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root           99 May  7 06:05 shells

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 May  7 06:05 skel

root@asterix:/etc >

```

PENG. Nächster Versuch.

Ich hab mir stage1 nochmal gezogen, kein unterschied.

Thorben

----------

## maystorm

 *Thorben wrote:*   

> Halt dich fest:
> 
> ```
> root@asterix:/ > ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> ...

 

Wieso soll ich mich festhalten?   :Wink: 

Ich denke, Du hast Schritt 9 durchgeführt??? Dann lies bitte noch mal dort nach...

----------

## Thorben

also, in der installationsanleitung steht folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cd /mnt/gentoo
> 
> # tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stage?-*.tbz2
> ...

 

hab ich leicht abgeändert, hab den stage1 tarball in /mnt/gentoo der gentoo-partition gelegt. Der fing dann munter an zu entpacken, wie du ja siehst.

```
root@asterix:/mnt/gentoo > ls

stage1-ix86-1.2.tbz2

root@asterix:/mnt/gentoo > cd /

root@asterix:/ > tar -xvjpf /mnt/gentoo/stage1-ix86-1.2.tbz2

./

./tmp/

./tmp/.keep

./var/

./var/tmp/

./var/tmp/.keep

>>>>...undsoweiterundsoweiter...<<<<

./bin/sed

./bin/date

./bin/echo

./bin/false

./bin/pwd

./bin/stty

./bin/true

./bin/uname

./bin/sleep

./bin/tar

./bin/cat

root@asterix:/ >

```

so, untersuchen wir mal den script weiter:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

 

gucken wir mal nach, was da so drin ist:

```
root@asterix:/ > ls -l /proc

total 0

root@asterix:/ >
```

nichts. weiter:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf
> 
> 

 

also müsste es bei mir im verzeichnis /etc die resolv.conf datei geben. mal gucken:

```
root@asterix:/ > ls -l /etc/resolv.conf

ls: /etc/resolv.conf: No such file or directory

root@asterix:/ >
```

  :Crying or Very sad: 

mfg Thorben

PS: Bitte antworte wieder so schnell  :Smile: 

----------

## maystorm

Oh Mann, jetzt bin ich 'n bisserl verwirrt: welches Kommando machst Du denn nun von wo?? Ich steig nicht mehr durch, was Du von SuSE aus machst und was aus der chroot-Umgebung...  :Sad: 

Deine neue, leere Gentoo-Partition musst Du natürlich in SuSE's /mnt/gentoo mounten (also z.B. "mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo", wobei Du "/dev/hda3" natürlich an Deine Gegebenheiten anpassen musst). Dann die Stage 1 hineinkopieren, so dass Du "/mnt/gentoo/stage1-ix86-1.2.tbz2" von SuSE aus siehst. Dann machste von SuSE aus:

```
# cd /mnt/gentoo

# tar -xvjpf stage1-ix86-1.2.tbz2

# mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

# cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

(auf Fehlermeldungen achten!)

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

[... usw. ...]
```

Von hier an befindest Du Dich in der chroot-Umgebung, und von hier muß ein "ls -l /proc" Dir ziemlich viele Einträge zeigen, und auch "ls -l /etc/resolv.conf" muß was zeigen.

Und nu weiter wie im Installation Guide beschrieben.

----------

## Thorben

JUHUUU, jetzt funzt es, DANKE!!! es lang am mounten....

Thorben

----------

## Thorben

Nächstes Problem:

```
make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-2.95.3-r7/work/gcc-2.95.3/gcc/intl'

./gengenrtl tmp-genrtl.h tmp-genrtl.c

make[2]: *** [s-genrtl] Illegal instruction

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-2.95.3-r7/work/gcc-2.95.3/gcc'

make[1]: *** [bootstrap-lean] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-2.95.3-r7/work/gcc-2.95.3/gcc'

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Error 2

 

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 33, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

 

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-2.95.3-r7.ebuild .

asterix portage #
```

Sorry, wenn ich nerve, aber was soll ich jetzt machen?

Thorben

----------

## maystorm

Wo genau tritt das Problem auf? Beim Ausführen von "Code listing 20"?

Wie sieht Deine /etc/make.conf (die Du jetzt hoffentlich hast) aus? Speziell die Einträge für die Environment-Variablen USE, CHOST, CFLAGS und CXXFLAGS würden mich interessieren...

----------

## Thorben

Ja, das ist bei dem Code Listing 20 passiert.

Make.conf sieht so aus:

```
# Copyright 2000-2002 Daniel Robbins, Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Contains system settings for Portage system

 

# Download sites

 

# The main Gentoo Linux source mirror; specify as many space-separated mirrors

# as you like.

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.ibiblio.org/gentoo"

# The main Gentoo Linux Portage server; specify a single Portage server.

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

# An alternate download server if you prefer anoncvs.  emerge dev-util/cvs

# for cvs support in emerge.  The password for this CVS server is empty --

# just hit Enter.

#SYNC="cvs://:pserver:anonymous@gentoo.org:/home/anoncvs"

 

# Build-time functionality

 

# USE=""

# USE options are inherited from /etc/make.profile/make.defaults.  To turn a USE# setting off, add a "-setting" to the USE variable here.  To enable a setting,

# add the setting name to the USE variable here.  Separate USE toggles with

# whitespace.

 

# Host-specific settings

 

# For optimization, the -mcpu= option will cause binaries to be optimized for a

# particular x86 CPU, but will continue to work on all CPUs.  The -march=

# option, on the other hand, will instruct the compiler to use instuctions

# specific to that particular CPU in order to enhance performance.  Resultant

# binaries will *not* run on other systems unless they are 100% compatible with

# your processor's instruction set.  For example, -march=i686 will produce

# executables that do not execute on Pentium Classic or K6 systems, but will

# run on Pentium Pro and "above" systems.  -march=x automatically enables

# -mcpu=x.

 

# Examples:

 

# Pentium Pro/Pentium II/Pentium III+/Pentium 4/Athlon optimized (but binaries

# will run on any x86 system)

#CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

#CFLAGS="-mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe"

#CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe"

# Pentium Pro/Pentium II/Pentium III+/Pentium 4/Athlon exclusive (binaries

# will use the P6 instruction set and only run on P6+ systems)

#CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

#CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe"

#CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe"

 

# Pentium/Pentium MMX+ exclusive (requires a Pentium Classic or K6 or beyond)

#CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

#CFLAGS="-march=i586 -O3 -pipe"

#CXXFLAGS="-march=i586 -O3 -pipe"

 

# K6 exclusive (requires a K6 or beyond)

#CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

#CFLAGS="-mcpu=k6 -march=k6 -O3 -pipe"

#CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=k6 -march=k6 -O3 -pipe"

 

# PowerPC exclusive (requires a PPC)

#CHOST="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

#CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

#CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

 

# PowerPC experimental (requires a PPC - very unstable)

#CHOST="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

#CFLAGS="-mcpu=powerpc -march=powerpc -O3 -pipe"

#CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=powerpc -march=powerpc -O3 -pipe"

 

#proxy settings PROXY(both), or HTTP_PROXY/FTP_PROXY

#PROXY=freebox.gentoo.org:3128

#HTTP_PROXY=

#FTP_PROXY=

 

# Uncomment to use Lukemftp for download

# you need to merge lukemftp first!

#FETCHCOMMAND='/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -o ${DISTDIR}/${FILE} ${URI}'

#RESUMECOMMAND='/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -R -o ${DISTDIR}/${FILE} ${URI}'

 

# Uncomment if you wanna use Prozilla for download

# you need to merge prozilla first!

#FETCHCOMMAND='/usr/bin/proz --no-getch -s ${URI} -P ${DISTDIR}'

 

# Uncomment if you are a package maintainer with cvs access

# The following fine grained configuration options are now available

# digest : automatically create a digest for new ebuilds

# cvs : automatically commit new digests to cvs

# sandbox : enable the sandbox for path prefix protection

# noclean : don't clean the temp dirs when emerge terminates

# noauto : don't execute prior ebuild steps automatically

#          (eg. 'ebuild install' does just that and not

#          'fetch unpack compile install'

#FEATURES="digest cvs sandbox noclean noauto"

```

Hab ich nix dran geändert, mit änderungen hab ich schlechte erfahrungen   :Rolling Eyes: 

Thorben

----------

## maystorm

 *Thorben wrote:*   

> Hab ich nix dran geändert, mit änderungen hab ich schlechte erfahrungen   

 

In diesem Fall könnte genau dies das Problem sein, denn der Installation Guide sagt, dass Du die Einträge in /etc/make.conf Deinem System anpassen solltest.

Ich schlage vor, Du setzt mal die CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS, CHOST gemäß den Beispielen in der Datei für einen i586 (den Du ja hast). Der Grund könnte sein, dass in der globalen /etc/make.globals die Variablen für einen i686 gesetzt sind, zumindest ist das mir der Fall. (make.conf überschreibt make.globals)

Also z.B.:

```
# Pentium/Pentium MMX+ exclusive (requires a Pentium Classic or K6 or beyond)

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i586 -O3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i586 -O3 -pipe"
```

 wobei ich persönlich aus "-O3" eine "-O2"-Optimierung machen würde, aber dies ist Geschmackssache.

----------

## franco

Thorben:

maystorm hat Recht. Du musst es anpassen, weil in der

/etc/make.globals

die Zeile

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

steht. Und wenn Du das nicht mit Einstellungen in der /etc/make.conf ueberschreibst, dann ist das der Standardwert, der benutzt wird. Nur klappt das bei Dir nicht, weil Dein Prozessor nunmal keinen i686-Code versteht.

Gruesse,

Franco

----------

## maystorm

@Thorben:

Löppt?

----------

## Thorben

Stimmt, in meiner make.globals datei war der wert tatsächlich auf i686. Hab ich geändert. Einziges Problem: Wo steig ich jetzt wieder in die installation ein?

MfG Thorben

----------

## Beforegod

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
> 
> #env-update
> ...

 

und dann einfach weitermachen  :Wink: 

Viel Spass![/quote]

----------

## franco

Die make.globals zu ändern ist keine gute Idee. Um die dortigen Default-Einstellungen anzupassen, benutze bitte die make.conf. Dafuer, nur dafuer und genau dafuer ist diese Datei da. Alles was Du in die make.conf schreibst, ueberschreibt Einstellungen aus der make.globals. So hast Du eine saubere Trennung zwischen den Default-Einstellungen einerseits und Deinen Aenderungen andererseits. Und exakt das ist so gewuenscht  :Smile: 

Gruesse,

Franco

----------

## ploptor

Hi Leute,

ich habe auch noch eine Frage zur DSL Einrichtung:

adsl-start gibt nur ein TIMEOUT zurueck

adsl-connect spricht:

```

Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

pppoe: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 29580: Input/output error

Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

pppoe: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 29588: Input/output error

```

und ich sag nur noch *AARGGLLL*

weiss vielleicht jemand etwas mit dieset Fehlermeldung anzufangen  :Question: 

best regards

ploptor

----------

## Thorben

Also, wie jetzt? ich habe mir wie ich bereits sagte die make.globals datei geschnappt und statt i686 i586 reingeschrieben. Das löste das Problem in keinster weise. ich bekam die gleiche Fehlermeldung nochmal.

Aus der make.conf werde ich nicht schlau. Da stehen eigentlich doch bloß beispiele drin: 

```
# Examples:

# Pentium Pro/Pentium II/Pentium III+/Pentium 4/Athlon optimized (but binaries

# will run on any x86 system)

#CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

#CFLAGS="-mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe"

#CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe"

# Pentium Pro/Pentium II/Pentium III+/Pentium 4/Athlon exclusive (binaries

# will use the P6 instruction set and only run on P6+ systems)

#CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

#CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe"

#CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe"
```

Was bitteschön soll ich damit anfangen?   :Confused: 

Das ganze scheint mir mehr wie ein README als wie eine konfigurationsdatei.

Wär einerm mal so lieb mir das gaanz langsam zum mitschreiben zu erklären?  :Rolling Eyes: 

MfG Thorben

----------

## franco

Die make.globals laesst Du so wie sie ist. In der make.conf musst Du nur das "fuer Dich richtige Beispiel" von den Doppelkreuzen befreien. Oder wenn es kein passendes gibt, Dir ein passendes bauen. Und nochmal: Wenn Du in der make.conf eine Zeile CFLAGS="..." drinhast, ueberschreibt diese Zeile die CFLAGS-Zeile aus der make.globals. Automatisch. Nach dem was bisher in diesem Thread geschrieben wurde, muesste

```

# Pentium/Pentium MMX+ exclusive (requires a Pentium Classic or K6 or beyond) 

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu" 

CFLAGS="-march=i586 -O3 -pipe" 

CXXFLAGS="-march=i586 -O3 -pipe"

```

das "richtige Beispiel" sein.

Gruesse,

Franco

----------

## jay

Das ist bei fast allen Linux-Konfigurations dateien so üblich. Alle Zeilen, die mit einer # beginnen werden übersprungen. Wenn Du einen bestimmten Befehl "aktivieren" willst, musst Du die Raute davor entfernen.

Deswegen sehen die auch wie README Dateien aus - dank den Rauten kann man ein paar erklärende Zeilen, den Befehlen voranstellen   :Smile: 

----------

## Thorben

hi leute, da bin ich wieder. hab mir mal ne pause gegönnt. folgendes:

Ich habe die Installationsanleitung abgearbeitet und bin jetzt bei kapitel 11 sozusagen.

```
root@asterix:/home/thk > mount /dev/hda8 /mnt

root@asterix:/ > cd /mnt

root@asterix:/mnt > chroot /mnt /bin/bash

root@asterix:/ > source /etc/profile

asterix / # cd /usr/portage/

asterix portage # scripts/bootstrap.sh
```

soweit seit ihr mitgekommen und ihr wisst auch wo ich jetzt bin? ok, lets fetz:

```
 asterix portage # scripts/bootstrap.sh

[...]

creating /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.37/image/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages

copying build/lib.linux-i586-2.2/missingos.so -> /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.37/image/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages

warning: install: modules installed to '/var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.37/image/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/', which is not in Python's module search path (sys.path) -- you'll have to change the search path yourself

[...]

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

--- !mtime obj /var/tmp/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/man/man5/make.defaults.5.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/man/man5/make.conf.5.gz

[usw usw]

 --- !mtime obj /etc/make.globals

--- !mtime obj /etc/make.conf

--- !mtime obj /etc/etc-update.conf

--- !empty dir /var/tmp

--- !empty dir /var

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man/man5

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man/man1

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc/portage-2.0.37

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc

--- !empty dir /usr/share

--- !empty dir /usr/sbin

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/python2.2

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/portage/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/portage/bin

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/portage

--- !empty dir /usr/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/bin

--- !empty dir /usr

--- !empty dir /lib

--- !empty dir /etc

--- !targe sym /usr/sbin/pkgmerge

--- !targe sym /usr/sbin/etc-update

--- !targe sym /usr/sbin/env-update

--- !targe sym /usr/sbin/ebuild.sh

--- !targe sym /usr/sbin/ebuild

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/portage/bin/pmake

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/portage/bin/donewins

--- !targe sym /usr/bin/xpak

--- !targe sym /usr/bin/tbz2tool

--- !targe sym /usr/bin/repoman

--- !targe sym /usr/bin/emerge

>>> original instance of package unmerged safely.

[...]

--- !targe sym /etc/runlevels/boot/bootmisc

--- !targe sym /etc/init.d/runscript.sh

--- !targe sym /etc/init.d/functions.sh

--- !targe sym /etc/init.d/depscan.sh

--- !targe sym /dev/MAKEDEV

>>> original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Making device nodes (this could take a minute or so.

 * Using generic-i386 to make device nodes...

//usr/sbin/MAKEDEV: warning: can't read /proc/devices

//usr/sbin/MAKEDEV: warning: can't read /proc/devices

//usr/sbin/MAKEDEV: warning: can't read /proc/devices

//usr/sbin/MAKEDEV: warning: can't read /proc/devices

//usr/sbin/MAKEDEV: warning: can't read /proc/devices

//usr/sbin/MAKEDEV: warning: can't read /proc/devices

//usr/sbin/MAKEDEV: warning: can't read /proc/devices

Error: /proc must be mounted

  To mount /proc at boot you need an /etc/fstab line li

      /proc   /proc   proc    defaults

  In the meantime, mount /proc /proc -t proc

Getötet

asterix portage #

```

Das war mir dann zu viel. Könnte mir mal jemand erklären was ich jetzt machen soll?

Danke, Thorben

----------

## py-ro

So wie es aussiehst hast unter deinem SuSE

mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

diesmal vergessen!

----------

## Qubit

[quote]

```
root@asterix:/home/thk > mount /dev/hda8 /mnt

root@asterix:/home/thk > chroot /mnt /bin/bash

root@asterix:/ > ls

bin   etc   mnt                   proc                 sbin                 usr

boot  home  opt                   root                 stage1-ix86-1.2.tar  var

dev   lib   ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz  rp-pppoe-3.3.tar.gz  tmp

root@asterix:/ >
```

Hi,

Könnte es sein das er nach einem 

mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc verlangt?

Swapon dürfte wohl "egal" sein

*Nur ein Gedanke

cyaQubit

//Edit://

Ups sollte erstmal zuende lesen, aber so ganz falsch war es ja wohl nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## Thorben

Ja, ok, die Proc-devices hab ich mit eingebunden gehabt. Damit verschwindet zumindestens dieses:

```
//usr/sbin/MAKEDEV: warning: can't read /proc/devices 

//usr/sbin/MAKEDEV: warning: can't read /proc/devices 

//usr/sbin/MAKEDEV: warning: can't read /proc/devices 
```

Das Problem ist, dass alle anderen Fehler bleiben.

Es kann zwar sein, dass ich ziemlich verpeilt bin, aber "empty dir hört sich irgendwie nicht gut an:

```
--- !mtime obj /var/tmp/.keep

--- !mtime obj /var/spool/.keep

--- !mtime obj /var/run/.keep

--- !mtime obj /var/log/news/.keep

--- !mtime obj /var/lock/subsys/.keep

--- !mtime obj /var/lock/.keep

--- !mtime obj /var/lib/misc/.keep

--- !mtime obj /var/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/src/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/misc/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/man/man8/update-modules.8.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/man/man8/start-stop-daemon.8.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/man/man8/MAKEDEV.8.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/man/man5/modules.autoload.5.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/man/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/info/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/baselayout-1.8.3/copyright.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/baselayout-1.8.3/ChangeLog.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/sbin/update-modules

--- !mtime obj /usr/sbin/MAKEDEV

--- !mtime obj /usr/sbin/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/portage/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/local/src/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/local/share/man/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/local/share/doc/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/local/share/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/local/sbin/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/local/lib/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/local/games/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/local/bin/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/include/linux/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/include/asm/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/include/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/bin/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/X11R6/share/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/X11R6/man/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/X11R6/lib/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/X11R6/include/X11/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/X11R6/include/GL/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/.keep

--- !mtime obj /tmp/.keep

--- !mtime obj /sbin/start-stop-daemon

--- !mtime obj /sbin/runscript.sh

--- !mtime obj /sbin/runscript

--- !mtime obj /sbin/rc-update

--- !mtime obj /sbin/rc-help.sh

--- !mtime obj /sbin/rc-envupdate.sh

--- !mtime obj /sbin/rc

--- !mtime obj /sbin/functions.sh

--- !mtime obj /sbin/depscan.sh

--- !mtime obj /sbin/.keep

--- !mtime obj /root/.keep

--- !mtime obj /opt/.keep

--- !mtime obj /mnt/floppy/.keep

--- !mtime obj /mnt/cdrom/.keep

--- !mtime obj /mnt/.init.d/.keep

--- !mtime obj /lib/dev-state/.keep

--- !mtime obj /lib/.keep

--- !mtime obj /home/.keep

--- !mtime obj /etc/sysctl.conf

--- !mtime obj /etc/skel/.bashrc

--- !mtime obj /etc/skel/.bash_profile

--- !mtime obj /etc/shells

--- !mtime obj /etc/shadow

--- !mtime obj /etc/services

--- !mtime obj /etc/runlevels/single/.keep

--- !mtime obj /etc/runlevels/nonetwork/.keep

--- !mtime obj /etc/runlevels/default/.keep

--- !mtime obj /etc/runlevels/boot/.keep

--- !mtime obj /etc/rc.conf

--- !mtime obj /etc/protocols

--- !mtime obj /etc/profile

--- !mtime obj /etc/ppp/chat-default

--- !mtime obj /etc/ppp/.keep

--- !mtime obj /etc/passwd

--- !mtime obj /etc/opt/.keep

--- !mtime obj /etc/nsswitch.conf

--- !mtime obj /etc/networks

--- !mtime obj /etc/modules.d/i386

--- !mtime obj /etc/modules.d/aliases

--- !mtime obj /etc/modules.d/.keep

--- !mtime obj /etc/modules.autoload

--- !mtime obj /etc/inputrc

--- !mtime obj /etc/inittab

--- !mtime obj /etc/init.d/urandom

--- !mtime obj /etc/init.d/shutdown.sh

--- !mtime obj /etc/init.d/serial

--- !mtime obj /etc/init.d/rmnologin

--- !mtime obj /etc/init.d/reboot.sh

--- !mtime obj /etc/init.d/numlock

--- !mtime obj /etc/init.d/nscd

--- !mtime obj /etc/init.d/netmount

--- !mtime obj /etc/init.d/net.ppp0

--- !mtime obj /etc/init.d/net.lo

--- !mtime obj /etc/init.d/net.eth0

--- !mtime obj /etc/init.d/modules

--- !mtime obj /etc/init.d/localmount

--- !mtime obj /etc/init.d/local

--- !mtime obj /etc/init.d/keymaps

--- !mtime obj /etc/init.d/hostname

--- !mtime obj /etc/init.d/halt.sh

--- !mtime obj /etc/init.d/consolefont

--- !mtime obj /etc/init.d/clock

--- !mtime obj /etc/init.d/checkroot

--- !mtime obj /etc/init.d/checkfs

--- !mtime obj /etc/init.d/bootmisc

--- !mtime obj /etc/hosts

--- !mtime obj /etc/group

--- !mtime obj /etc/fstab

--- !mtime obj /etc/env.d/00basic

--- !mtime obj /etc/env.d/.keep

--- !mtime obj /etc/devfsd.conf

--- !mtime obj /etc/cron.weekly/.keep

--- !mtime obj /etc/cron.monthly/.keep

--- !mtime obj /etc/cron.hourly/.keep

--- !mtime obj /etc/cron.daily/.keep

--- !mtime obj /etc/conf.d/rc

--- !mtime obj /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0

--- !mtime obj /etc/conf.d/net

--- !mtime obj /etc/conf.d/local.stop

--- !mtime obj /etc/conf.d/local.start

--- !mtime obj /etc/conf.d/.keep

--- !mtime obj /etc/DIR_COLORS

--- !mtime obj /dev/shm/.keep

--- !mtime obj /dev/pts/.keep

--- !mtime obj /dev/.keep

--- !empty dir /var/tmp

--- !empty dir /var/spool

--- !empty dir /var/run

--- !empty dir /var/log/news

--- !empty dir /var/log

--- !empty dir /var/lock/subsys

--- !empty dir /var/lock

--- !empty dir /var/lib/misc

--- !empty dir /var/lib

--- !empty dir /var/db/pkg

--- !empty dir /var/db

--- !empty dir /var

--- !empty dir /usr/src

--- !empty dir /usr/share/misc

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man/man8

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man/man5

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man

--- !empty dir /usr/share/info

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc/baselayout-1.8.3

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc

--- !empty dir /usr/share

--- !empty dir /usr/sbin

--- !empty dir /usr/portage

--- !empty dir /usr/local/src

--- !empty dir /usr/local/share/man

--- !empty dir /usr/local/share/doc

--- !empty dir /usr/local/share

--- !empty dir /usr/local/sbin

--- !empty dir /usr/local/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/local/games

--- !empty dir /usr/local/bin

--- !empty dir /usr/local

--- !empty dir /usr/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/include/linux

--- !empty dir /usr/include/asm

--- !empty dir /usr/include

--- !empty dir /usr/bin

--- !empty dir /usr/X11R6/share

--- !empty dir /usr/X11R6/man

--- !empty dir /usr/X11R6/lib/X11

--- !empty dir /usr/X11R6/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/X11R6/include/X11

--- !empty dir /usr/X11R6/include/GL

--- !empty dir /usr/X11R6/include

--- !empty dir /usr/X11R6

--- !empty dir /usr

--- !empty dir /tmp

--- !empty dir /sbin

--- !empty dir /root

--- !empty dir /proc

--- !empty dir /opt

--- !empty dir /mnt/floppy

--- !empty dir /mnt/cdrom

--- !empty dir /mnt/.init.d

--- !empty dir /mnt

--- !empty dir /lib/dev-state

--- !empty dir /lib

--- !empty dir /home

--- !empty dir /etc/skel

--- !empty dir /etc/runlevels/single

--- !empty dir /etc/runlevels/nonetwork

--- !empty dir /etc/runlevels/default

--- !empty dir /etc/runlevels/boot

--- !empty dir /etc/runlevels

--- !empty dir /etc/ppp

--- !empty dir /etc/opt

--- !empty dir /etc/modules.d

--- !empty dir /etc/init.d

--- !empty dir /etc/env.d

--- !empty dir /etc/cron.weekly

--- !empty dir /etc/cron.monthly

--- !empty dir /etc/cron.hourly

--- !empty dir /etc/cron.daily

--- !empty dir /etc/conf.d

--- !empty dir /etc

--- !empty dir /dev/shm

--- !empty dir /dev/pts

--- !empty dir /dev

--- !targe sym /usr/tmp

--- !targe sym /usr/man

--- !targe sym /usr/local/man

--- !targe sym /usr/local/doc

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/X11

--- !targe sym /usr/info

--- !targe sym /usr/include/X11

--- !targe sym /usr/include/GL

--- !targe sym /usr/doc

--- !targe sym /usr/X11R6/share/info

--- !targe sym /etc/runlevels/nonetwork/local

--- !targe sym /etc/runlevels/default/netmount

--- !targe sym /etc/runlevels/default/local

--- !targe sym /etc/runlevels/boot/urandom

--- !targe sym /etc/runlevels/boot/serial

--- !targe sym /etc/runlevels/boot/rmnologin

--- !targe sym /etc/runlevels/boot/net.lo

--- !targe sym /etc/runlevels/boot/modules

--- !targe sym /etc/runlevels/boot/localmount

--- !targe sym /etc/runlevels/boot/keymaps

--- !targe sym /etc/runlevels/boot/hostname

--- !targe sym /etc/runlevels/boot/consolefont

--- !targe sym /etc/runlevels/boot/clock

--- !targe sym /etc/runlevels/boot/checkroot

--- !targe sym /etc/runlevels/boot/checkfs

--- !targe sym /etc/runlevels/boot/bootmisc

--- !targe sym /etc/init.d/runscript.sh

--- !targe sym /etc/init.d/functions.sh

--- !targe sym /etc/init.d/depscan.sh

--- !targe sym /etc/filesystems

--- !targe sym /dev/MAKEDEV

>>> original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Making device nodes (this could take a minute or so...)

 * Using generic-i386 to make device nodes...

```

Vielleicht bin ich auch n bischen verpeilt oder sowas, aber ich habe sämtliche linux erfahrungen mit SuSE gemacht, und da weiß man halt nicht was so sein soll und was nicht... Weiter:

```
gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../intl    -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -c `test -f g

etopt.c || echo './'`getopt.c

source='getopt1.c' object='getopt1.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/getopt1.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/getopt1.TPo' \

depmode=gcc /bin/sh ../depcomp \

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../intl    -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -c `test -f g

etopt1.c || echo './'`getopt1.c

source='substring.c' object='substring.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/substring.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/substring.TPo' \

depmode=gcc /bin/sh ../depcomp \

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../intl    -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -c `test -f s

ubstring.c || echo './'`substring.c

source='xexit.c' object='xexit.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/xexit.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/xexit.TPo' \

depmode=gcc /bin/sh ../depcomp \

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../intl    -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -c `test -f x

exit.c || echo './'`xexit.c

source='xmalloc.c' object='xmalloc.o' libtool=no \

```

was soll den mcpu=i686?!? ich hab nen i586, das hab ich dem rechner aber auch gesagt. Ich würd sagen, dass es daran liegt, wieso es immer noch nicht funzt  :Sad: .

MfG Thorben

----------

